# M&P 2.0 optic ready compact - My optic fell off



## RagtimeJoe (12 mo ago)

Has anyone had problems with their M & P 2.0 optic ready Compact. I have a Swamp Fox Liberty optic on mine and about 700 rounds through it. I was in the final 15 minute of a 4 hour class and my optic came off. It was put on correctly using the type 1 place and 06-32 x .374". The screw were torqued to 15 Lbs. The screws were pre-lock titghted and also had lock tight applied during the installation.

I'm thinking either the screws were too short or the mounting system is flawed.

Wondering if anyone else has had a failure like this?

One the good side the optic appears to be working just fine, although I'm expecting to have lost zero.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm thinking the screws were too short, I'd contact Swamp Fox for longer screws.


----------



## RagtimeJoe (12 mo ago)

Thank you. I have an email in to them


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

RagtimeJoe said:


> Thank you. I have an email in to them


Either that, or the diameter of the screw may be too small. Did they screw in fairly tight?


----------



## RagtimeJoe (12 mo ago)

Diameter is good. It's the same as the Tricicon. The screw fit just fine on the diameter.

Good question.

Thanks


----------

